
A rose by any other name would smell as sweet - JoshTriplett
https://vincentsanders.blogspot.com/2017/03/a-rose-by-any-other-name-would-smell-as.html
======
nom
All large code bases smell.. and some of them reek. I've never once in my life
encountered a consistent code base and I reckon that I'm not alone here. The
only pleasant code is the one you wrote yourself.

Everything goes down the drain once you get dozens or even hundreds of people
involved. Ask any dev at Microsoft, Apple, etc.. they all push crap code, but
it somehow does the job... and in the end it doesn't really matter.

